# Copper Canyon



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Haven't posted on here in ages, mainly because i am still in the El Paso/Cd Juarez region and have not made the big move yet. Anyway this week i'll be heading to Cd Chihuahua and then on to Creel to take in all that is the Copper Canyon, we plan to head down into Batopilas but due to time that will be as far as are journey goes this time around. i'll let you guys know how it goes. if anyone has any knowledge of the area or recommendations they would be greatly appreciated. Please save all negative/regional violence comments for yourselves


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

elsonador said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't posted on here in ages, mainly because i am still in the El Paso/Cd Juarez region and have not made the big move yet. Anyway this week i'll be heading to Cd Chihuahua and then on to Creel to take in all that is the Copper Canyon, we plan to head down into Batopilas but due to time that will be as far as are journey goes this time around. i'll let you guys know how it goes. if anyone has any knowledge of the area or recommendations they would be greatly appreciated. Please save all negative/regional violence comments for yourselves


I spent a couple of days in Creel and then a week in Areponapuchi (near Divisadero) a couple of years ago. A great area, I want to get back there. There is a hike from Batopilas to Urique that I would like to do. Enjoy.


----------



## kokiwebs (Apr 9, 2012)

Will be going there next month!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I understand that the drought is really severe there and that the indigenous people, especially, are suffering. Not sure if that has any bearing on your plans but something to think about.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all,

We first went to Chihuahua from Juarez and then to Cuauhtemoc. After checking out the Mennonite museum we were off to Creel. At Creel we stayed at the Best Western, although a bit more pricey then some of the other local hotels it was a nice stay w/ on site gated parking. The teleferico in Barrancas del Cobre is with checking out. Business is slow in Creel for obvious reasons, but for the most part the people are friendly. There is construction going on during the way to Batopilas which gave us a few delays up to an hour at the worst. Anyone who is familiar with the area knows its a one way dirt road, they are currently building a paved two lane road to Batopilas which should be done in a year we are told. if you are not familiar with the route try to follow the most obvious turns due to the fact that there are turn offs/ramps/forks in the road on the way down, and all the "this way to Batopilas signs" have been spray painted to the point of being un readable. Make the trek during the day. A broken down truck on the dirt road held us up and due to the lost time about the last hour of are trek was done w/out sun light.

Batopils has surely seen better days. it is still a great place to visit but w/caution. The town is basically entirely ran/owned by criminals. if your into tours look into a local guide named Manuelito Gill...very friendly and knowledgeable of local history/tarahumaras/and good hiking paths. Check out the old Spanish mines, Mision de Satevo, hiking, Ruins of the Alexander Sheppard mansion, the museum is worth 10-15 min of looking at as well. The plaza was dead for the most part while we were there. We stayed at the Real de Minas...great hotel for the price. The Tarahumaras are hurting due the drought as well as criminal activity. We brought them gallons of water/kilos of rice. They're were very grateful. Wish we could have done more. We didnt trek further than Batopils maybe next time. My only advice is watch yourself once you leave Creel because your in their territory inside the canyon.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

One more side note for those interested there is a Tarahumara community near the teleferico. if you go on the teleferico on the other side there is a guide named Victor who is Tarahumara and if you bring a few things to spend the night (personal water/food/bath needs/etc) you can walk a few miles with him to the community toward the bottom of the canyons and spend the night with him and his family. The next morning they will walk you back to the platform and the first teleferico i believe is at 9am will take you back to the other side....


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

elsonador said:


> One more side note for those interested there is a Tarahumara community near the teleferico. if you go on the teleferico on the other side there is a guide named Victor who is Tarahumara and if you bring a few things to spend the night (personal water/food/bath needs/etc) you can walk a few miles with him to the community toward the bottom of the canyons and spend the night with him and his family. The next morning they will walk you back to the platform and the first teleferico i believe is at 9am will take you back to the other side....


Sorry for my ignorance - do they speak Spanish or do you speak their language? Did you see anything that would lead you to hope for a better future there?


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Well they speak Raramuri amongst themselves or "Tarahumara" but I would say about half of them can speak good or fluent Spanish...that's from my experience though not fact.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha sorry for my ignorance just realized you may have been asking if during the "tour/home stay" the speak Spanish or not...victor speaks great Spanish and is very helpful with teaching useful Raramuri words and phrases...


----------

